# PA Bans New Jersey Drivers



## Jim_S RIP

PA Bans New Jersey Drivers

BY JOSH.L.SNADER@GMAIL.COM · DECEMBER 13, 2013

 stupend.us - a stupendous news source for an alternate universe


Experts estimate that as much as 26% of all vehicle related incidents in PA are somehow related to a New Jersey driver.
© Tatiana Belova – Fotolia.com

-Harrisburg, PA. In a move that angered many New Jersey residents and stunned the nation, Pennsylvania Governor Tom Corbitt signed the “Pennsylvania Safe Highways Act” into law yesterday, marking the first time such a law has been passed in the United States. The law bans New Jersey licensed drivers from operating any vehicle on Pennsylvania highways with fines of up to $1,500 for each offense. An exemption can be made for vehicles with state approved modifications, such as black and yellow reflective vinyl on all the doors and bumpers or a large “Student Driver” sign affixed to the roof of the vehicle.

Naturally, people from New Jersey are being jerks about it. Terry is a New Jersey resident who travels to Pennsylvania for his job.

“What are we supposed to do for our jobs? Those stupid PA people need to realize how much we need their economy. Without being able to drive, we’ll have to rely on our own economy which just isn’t an option.”

When asked if he’s going to risk the heavy fine, he laughed and said, “Morality, like turning signals, is relative. I haven’t been paying attention to driving laws before, why would I start now?”

Not everyone hates the law, however. Mary is a Pennsylvania resident who does a lot of commuting.

“Whenever you see someone hitting a pedestrian or driving down the left turn lane with their right blinker on you know where they’re from. New Jersey! I think it’ll make the highways much safer.”

The insurance companies seem to agree. Geico estimates the savings from banning New Jersey drivers will more than make up for the lost tourism and jobs from the New Jersey citizens. Progressive has announced an immediate premium discount for those PA drivers with uninsured motorist coverage and Nationwide is rolling back it’s Pennsylvania premiums as well, citing a safer pool of drivers on the road.

“When you take out those reckless drivers, the number of claims go down.” Sheila Daniella, the spokesman for Nationwide, says. “It’s simple math.”

Emergency workers are also weighing in the decision. Emily Pratz is an EMT for the Lancaster area emergency response team. “I can’t tell you how many New Jersey license plates I’ve had to remove from unlucky pedestrians. New Jersey folks have the license plates on the front of their cars. I always tell people to check before you just run out on the crosswalk. If there’s a yellow license plate on the front of the car, that car ain’t stopping!”

While PA drivers are seemingly breathing a sigh of relief, some New Jersey residents are threatening to take things into their own hands, forming groups of armed mobs and disturbing Pennsylvania motorists.

When asked about the possibility of violence, Gov. Tom Corbitt just laughed. “Those liberals? They have so many gun laws they aren’t even American. We have more guns. We can take them.” He summed it up by saying, “Those wackers can’t even pump their own gas.”

http://stupend.us/2013/12/13/pa-bans-new-jersey-drivers/

PLEASE NOTE - satire


----------



## Doc

Good one Jim.     If possible I think a lot of states would love such a law banning neighboring state drivers from their state.


----------



## Big Dog

There is a reason why NJ pays the highest automobile insurance in the country! NY and MD next ..................


----------



## Dargo

Next thing ya know you'll have lawsuits from NJ people because they injured themselves while visiting PA farms with round barns and were told that they are to just pee in the corner when they need to go.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It's worth a visit to the site to see how many folks don't realize the article is satire!

I wonder what they expect from a "news" source that bills itself as the "stupendous news source for an alternate universe?"  

Jim


----------



## Curvylicious

so ..im trying to understand this since i am from jersey and am supposed to go to visit my brother on saturday in pennsylvania...is this for real? is it a hoax? i tried to visit a site but came up with a broken link..


----------



## Bamby

Now it they could just successfully ban the buckeyes on the western front Pennsylvania just might then be a tolerable state to drive in.


----------



## luvs

Curvylicious said:


> so ..im trying to understand this since i am from jersey and am supposed to go to visit my brother on saturday in pennsylvania...is this for real?



 yep; very much so. that is why we buy boots & take public transit so often, here.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Curvylicious said:


> so ..im trying to understand this since i am from jersey and am supposed to go to visit my brother on saturday in pennsylvania...is this for real? is it a hoax? i tried to visit a site but came up with a broken link..



Curvy, the last line in the original post says the article is satire.

You will be fine Saturday as long as you obey the traffic laws. 

Jim


----------



## muleman RIP

Jersey plates up here in the hills are usually trespassers or they are stuck....


----------



## Dargo

jim slagle said:


> Curvy, the last line in the original post says the article is satire.
> 
> You will be fine Saturday as long as you obey the traffic laws.
> 
> Jim



Don't believe him; it's a trick!  Show up in PA with NJ plates and you'll end up in the Gulag for life!!  Just look!  NJ residents who ventured into PA


----------



## Adillo303

Full disclosure - I live in NJ. 

Such a law, if enacted in NY, would bankrupt the state and NYC in particular. We may drive funny, but we are a major source of income for neighboring states that tax us at such a high rate that we do not usually pay for NJ state taxes. So, cleant up the wreckage and say thank you ungrateful ones.

Also a satire, but the tax part is true.

Oh! Have a chuckle at our expense. Everyone else does.

http://youmightbe.com/blog/2011/08/13/you-might-be-from-new-jersey-if/


----------



## bczoom

I lived in NJ for about a year.  IMHO, they are the worst drivers.  

What I found frustrating _at the time_ and dumbfounded at since is they don't have laws defining who has the right-of-way at a traffic circle.  They're working on eliminating the traffic circles because they're a hindrance _to the tune of millions of dollars_.

If they just used the same law(s) as the rest of the world, vehicles on the circle have the ROW to those trying to enter the circle.  Done and fixed.

From the NJ Drivers License manual:
http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/pdf/Licenses/Driver Manual/Chapter_4.pdf
Chapter 4
"There are no set rules for driving into, around and out of a traffic circle in New Jersey.  
Common sense and caution must prevail at all times.  In most cases, the circle’s historically established traffic flow pattern dictates who has the right-of-way."

Using common sense, caution and historically established traffic flow as the law???  Seriously???


----------



## tiredretired

Just saw a new snippet that says that Vermont has the best drivers in the USA.

Article here.  

No mention of NJ in the article. 

If this is true, and I sincerely doubt that it is, I pity the rest of you


----------



## Dargo

I saw New Jersey on a map once.  

Unfortunately, I can't seem to be able to find it again...


----------

